# White gooey discharge



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey all,


I just got my two pygmy doelings about a week ago. On the first night, I saw our brown one with a small trickle of white goo coming out of her " area. " Do you guys know what that is????


----------



## username taken (Jul 9, 2009)

White goo can mean:

1) she is in season, or
2) she is in season and she has been mated - and buck goop is dripping out, or
3) she is pregnant, and losing her cervical plug, which can occur anytime from 4 wks before the birth, up to 24 hrs before the birth (and some you dont see it at all!)


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it possible for her to be bred??? She is only 5 months old!


----------



## bheila (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, it's possible for a doeling to be bred at 5 months of age.  I bought a doeling who was kept with her brother and he bred her when she was 3 months old.  The breeder never told me there was a chance of her being bred  This is why it's so important to separate bucks from the does when they're 2 months old.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 10, 2009)

I had the same experience with a doeling I purchased.  She was picked up at 2-1/2 months of age and 3 months later delivered a baby doeling because the breeder didn't think the babies could breed that young.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I had the same experience with a doeling I purchased.  She was picked up at 2-1/2 months of age and 3 months later delivered a baby doeling because the breeder didn't think the babies could breed that young.


Sheesh!  So she was bred at, what...2 weeks?!  Have I had too much caffine?


----------



## lilhill (Jul 10, 2009)

No, I've had too much caffine.    Been getting ready for a yard sale tomorrow and doing things in a rush.  Sorry.  She freshened at 7 months of age.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2009)

<<passes LilHill an energy drink>>


----------



## username taken (Jul 10, 2009)

lol

CC, if you could take a pic of the discharge, that would help greatly


----------



## lilhill (Jul 11, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> <<passes LilHill an energy drink>>


Thanks, I need it!!!!


----------



## Chaty (Jul 11, 2009)

Sometimes the white discharge is when they are either comming into heat or going out. I can tell when mine are comming into heat with this sign. 
Hopefully she isnt bred, it sounds like she is in heat. Was she in with little bucklings? Those little guys are fertile turtles at 8 weeks old. Hope its just a heat cycle..Good luck


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, you guys, so here is the story;




Our family friend had these two doelings at our local feed store with their mom, and the owners buck, so the mom could get bred again. They were there for about a month and a half. Could it be possible that the buck bred my doeling through the fence, if there was a fence at all?


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 11, 2009)

Cottage Cheese said:
			
		

> Okay, you guys, so here is the story;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question, if they two doelings were in another fence, why were they taken there too? Is it more likely that they were with their mother and the buck?


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I have no idea how he [ the feed store owner ] housed them! I only saw the two girls I was getting.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

This is the ? doeling next to her sister.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

Another one.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is the sisters torso view.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is the suspect doelings front torso view.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

The buck that was supposedly in with my does is their father! 
Is that bad??


----------



## bheila (Jul 11, 2009)

Bucks will breed through a hole in the wall if possible  Yes, they will breed through a fence. They are determined beasts!


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

Doez this mean she could be pregnant??


----------



## helmstead (Jul 11, 2009)

There is only one way to know, get her to a vet for testing.  

It's not the end of the world if her sire bred her...likely it will be ok.  Bigger issue is her age.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 11, 2009)

With the pics, does she look like she could be expecting, in your opinion? And if she is, what should I do for her?


----------



## username taken (Jul 12, 2009)

From those pics she doesnt look to be pregnant - but I cant see the goop you are talking about either. Best way to know for sure is take her to the vet. If those doelings were 3 - 4 mths old and around the buck then it is possible they are bred. I would test both to be sure. Breeding to the father isnt a disaster - their age/size is more of a concern.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 12, 2009)

The white goop vanished after the first day, so maybe they are in heat?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 12, 2009)

Seriously...there is no way to know unless you get a test.  You can ponder it all you want, but you simply will not know unless A) you get a test or B) she kids in 5 months.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree.   There's no magic method to find out whether she's bred or not.  I spent 5 months guessing this spring on whether one of my does was bred, right up until a couple of weeks before she freshened with a gorgeous buckling.  She was really good at hiding all the "obvious" signs to look for, like easily recognizable heat cycles, developing an udder and smoothing out of the vulva and did not look pregnant at all.  That girl just about drove me nuts.  So you will have to play the waiting game if you don't have her tested.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, thanks for all your help!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 14, 2009)

Was she flagging her tail and vocalizing more than normal when the goo was there?  If so, my *guess* would be that she was probably in standing heat..  

Just a guess, though.  

Someone really needs to develop a goat pregnancy test.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 26, 2009)

You guys! You guys! It might just be my paranoia, but the brown doe that I have been ?ing has a bigger belly!!!! And earlier, I thought I felt a tap against her side, from the inside!!!!


----------



## bheila (Jul 27, 2009)

You are going to drive yourself nuts.... pull her blood and have it tested


----------



## lilhill (Jul 27, 2009)

The movement/tap you felt could have been her rumen working and not from babies.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

Have her preg checked..  I promise, it's the only way to know for sure.



By the way..  I just noticed that this thread is entitled:

"White gooey discharge by Cottage Cheese"

Can't believe I didn't see the irony sooner..


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 31, 2009)

I glanced at this post wrong and then had to laugh at myself. When I looked I say white gooey discharge by cottage cheese, I thought to myself that is really gross and the cottage cheese should be thrown out. After looking down and reading, I see I wasnt the only one. Have a good day.


----------



## Marta (Sep 24, 2009)

lol sorry but I agree............I was giggling and spilling my beer all the way through......cottage cheese and discharge white stuff, I would say she is in heat my sell like.. ya know chuck


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 24, 2009)

How are these goats?  I am interested because I have a 6 month old mini-nubian who weighs 30 pounds.  The breeder told me that she had a buck that kept jumping the fence.  She didn't think little Betty was bred, but it is a possibility.  Now I keep patting her rumen and asking if there are any babies in there.  I am scared to death that she is bred.  She is SO tiny.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, my girls [ chickens and goats ] all have the same birthday, and are turning 8 months old next friday. We got them at 6 months old [ starting post ], my brown girl is not preg, BUT, she is in a RAGING and I mean RAGING heat today!!!!! All the signs are visible, sad thing is, their pen is next door to our neighbors bedroom!!!!! Lol, my brown girls twin is teeny tiny, and the same age, like ur little one. Was she in heat when the buck jumped the fence???? Can u post a pic??/


----------

